# Angelfish vs. German Blue Ram?



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

Can a pair of angelfish get along with a pair of German Blue Ram in a 29 G tank?:fish:


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

x2h said:


> Can a pair of angelfish get along with a pair of German Blue Ram in a 29 G tank?:fish:


They will get along just fine, but a 29g seems way too small for a pair of angels.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

coolnick said:


> They will get along just fine, but a 29g seems way too small for a pair of angels.


hmmmm....


----------



## 125gallon (Aug 28, 2008)

Had the same size tank with both angels and rams. But I did end up removing the angels because they were eating my shrimp. Just stock with very young angels until they outgrow the tank. I found the 29 gallon to be very adequite for the angels, it's very tall.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

I have angels and rams together, but in a 55 heavily planted. Would have to agree that I think a 29 it too small for a pair of angels.


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a pair of angels in a 29 gallon and ended up separating them once they got to be adults. BTW where are you going to get your GBR from? I have looked around and haven't found any local?


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

joy613 said:


> I had a pair of angels in a 29 gallon and ended up separating them once they got to be adults. BTW where are you going to get your GBR from? I have looked around and haven't found any local?


I've seen on the website of the Triangle Tropical Fish (Durham) on their updates that they received some in December.:fish:


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

To all those who said 29g is too small for angels, I am a bit confused. I remember when I had my first tank, it's a 10g and I had a pair of silver angels there. They breed every few weeks without a problem. I raised a couple batches of the offsprings (100's) in the same tank but got tired of it so gave them away when the babies are about dime size.:fish:


----------



## Psittac (Jan 24, 2009)

x2h said:


> To all those who said 29g is too small for angels, I am a bit confused. I remember when I had my first tank, it's a 10g and I had a pair of silver angels there. They breed every few weeks without a problem. I raised a couple batches of the offsprings (100's) in the same tank but got tired of it so gave them away when the babies are about dime size.:fish:


Alot of things have been done in fish keeping that isn't optimal.

29g is minimum but I would recomend at least 55g if possible. A single pair is ok in 29g but if they are mated your going to have some problems. I found that I enjoyed my 29g angelfish tank that I upgraded it to a 75 and just recently upgraded that to a 130. They're a great fish and the more you give them the better off they'll be.

I've had cockatoo's rams and angels together in a 75 but something started killing the rams and cockatoo's, I'm suspecting my black ghost knife.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

humans live and breed in the slums in metal shacks.
but is that optimal?


----------



## jus1time (Jan 27, 2009)

If thats all you can afford... then i guess thats optimal!!


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

jus1time said:


> If thats all you can afford... then i guess thats optimal!!


I know the living part there would kind of suck, but the breeding, well, that can be good just about anywhere!


----------



## jus1time (Jan 27, 2009)

Do the best you can with what you have and let all the nay sayers say what they want. ( They are going to anyway!!)


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

could someone please explain to me, if i raise a pair of angel in a 29 g which is not "optimal", then what would happen to them? in my 10 g when I bred my pair, nothing "happened", so I am really clueless. I am not trying to stir this, really, if I am convinced, then I am not going to have a pair in my 29g but rather wait until I upgrade. Thanks!


----------



## Psittac (Jan 24, 2009)

a pair in a 29 is fine, I had 4 angels in a 29 as babies and when two of them mated up I seperated them out of the tank because they had everyone pinned in one side of the tank. I put them in a 10g for a few months and later once I reunited all 4 of them in the 75g the two females from the 29g were much bigger. I suspect it stunted my pair in the 10g which is very unhealthy for the fish. My male still hasn't grown alot and I'm affraid I stunted him.

The problem with fish keeping is you can technically do anything and the fish will survive, I've talked to people who didn't do water changes for two years and the fish survived. Granted other fish would die when introduced to the tank but the fish that they started with still made it. So when you do something that isn't optimal it's really hard to observe a result of your mistake. It isn't up to the fish to tell you when your not practicing proper fish keeping it's up to you to know.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

One of the biggest issues with cichlids is aggression levels. And even "mated" pairs are known to turn on each other when conditions aren't to their liking- maybe one is "in the mood" or the other isn't, maybe one gets sick, maybe they just grow to the point they feel crowded.... the smaller the space you're keeping them in, the less ability they have to get away from each other and diffuse the aggression. It's not at all uncommon for angels to kill each other.

For those reasons, it's always best to give cichlids their space, and the more space- the better.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> One of the biggest issues with cichlids is aggression levels. And even "mated" pairs are known to turn on each other when conditions aren't to their liking- maybe one is "in the mood" or the other isn't, maybe one gets sick, maybe they just grow to the point they feel crowded.... the smaller the space you're keeping them in, the less ability they have to get away from each other and diffuse the aggression. It's not at all uncommon for angels to kill each other.
> 
> For those reasons, it's always best to give cichlids their space, and the more space- the better.


I see the point. Thanks. I will probably wait for the 75G upgrade. 

So far no one seems to object the idea of a pair of GBR in 29G.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, a 29gal should work for a pair of GBR. Just keep aggression and hiding spots in mind when you scape the tank; there need to be lots of plants/decor/whatever arranged in such a way that lines of sight are broken. As long as the fish can get out of each other's sight and cool down when things get too heated up, they're usually OK.


----------

